# Hitch Set Up



## mumfort (Aug 28, 2013)

hello everyone, im new here. i have just purchased an outback 310tb, and im wondering what everyone is using for their hitch set up. i have an 08 duramax 2wd. i currently tow our 27' award travel trailer with just a ball and no sort of equalizers, but the tongue weighty is only about 400lbs. the outback will be substantially more. what are your thoughts? thanks.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

I use a Husky Center line and it works very well. Reese makes a very good product too. That 310 is a big unit; get a good one! Whats going in the garage?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Reese dual cam or Equal-i-zer hitches will give you the most bang for the buck. You will need 1200 or 1400 pound bars.


----------



## mumfort (Aug 28, 2013)

Northern Ninja said:


> I use a Husky Center line and it works very well. Reese makes a very good product too. That 310 is a big unit; get a good one! Whats going in the garage?


it is a big unit but its the best layout that works for us that we can find. the garage will see a lot of stuff. we have dirt bikes, so it will be used for that, as well we plan to set it up at the campground some, so it will work for a place for the dog when its wet and dirty, and as a storage shed when we arent there for bikes, bbq, toys, wagons, etc. and i will be using it for work some, putting tools and equipment in there when i stay on site. some of the places i work, i have a long ways to go to find a motel. hopefully this unit works out for us.


----------



## Erik K (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a 28RSDS...tongue weight is approx. 780 lbs....I use the Dual Cam Sway Weight Distribution.....does a beautiful job of stopping the dolphin effect when hitting bumps, and helps a lot with sway, especially when a big rig passes you...it's worth the extra money for the Dual cam sway...


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

We have the Reese Pro Series SC (which is similar in design to the equalizer, but with the trunion style head and brake shoe type brackets) because that is what we had on our old, smaller trailer, but it works great with the 277RL and its 1000 lb tongue weight.


----------



## KJOGlide (May 27, 2012)

mumfort said:


> hello everyone, im new here. i have just purchased an outback 310tb, and im wondering what everyone is using for their hitch set up. i have an 08 duramax 2wd. i currently tow our 27' award travel trailer with just a ball and no sort of equalizers, but the tongue weighty is only about 400lbs. the outback will be substantially more. what are your thoughts? thanks.


Hi There-

We are also new owners of a 2014 310TB. I don't have as much truck as you, but have had great results with the Reese Twin Cam Stabilizer set up. Have gone from Central FL to Northern NJ and back with no problems. Towing with a 1500 series truck I am a little limited, but it did just fine considering the lighter truck.

Enjoy the 310TB, we love ours so far.

Kevin, Sandi & Jamie


----------



## wvmtn (Jul 30, 2014)

KJOGlide said:


> hello everyone, im new here. i have just purchased an outback 310tb, and im wondering what everyone is using for their hitch set up. i have an 08 duramax 2wd. i currently tow our 27' award travel trailer with just a ball and no sort of equalizers, but the tongue weighty is only about 400lbs. the outback will be substantially more. what are your thoughts? thanks.


Hi There-

We are also new owners of a 2014 310TB. I don't have as much truck as you, but have had great results with the Reese Twin Cam Stabilizer set up. Have gone from Central FL to Northern NJ and back with no problems. Towing with a 1500 series truck I am a little limited, but it did just fine considering the lighter truck.

Enjoy the 310TB, we love ours so far.

Kevin, Sandi & Jamie
[/quote]

Hey Kevin Im from Central FL as well. The wife and I are looking at the 310TB love the floorplan. We will be towing with a 5.7L Tundra Double Cab using a good WD hitch. Do you haul an ATV in yours? If so what have you done if anything to extend the ramp?


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY (Jan 29, 2014)

have had the 310TB since last fall and love its flexiblity.had additional D rings installed and upgraded how they are fastened to the frame. fresh water tank needs to be dropped cost a little over $500 but i believe to be worth the money. wood screws just won't hold up in my opinion. carry a dirt bike and quad together. may look into a golf cart can't ride the quad at any parks.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers, I would Reccommend the Equalizer it works Great for me


----------



## xcntrk (Feb 2, 2014)

Those of you looking to tow the heavier outbacks with a 1/2 ton pickup; I use a Propride 3P hitch and it works great coupled with the smaller tow vehicles. ProPride is the next generation of the original Hensley style hitch, designed by the same engineer Jim Hensley. It's a pivot point projection style configuration and uses no friction or dampener mechanisms to control sway. The bottom line is that the hitch works extremely well in eliminating traditional sway. So if you have a light-weight pickup and are pulling a larger/longer TT, the ProPride is a great high-performance hitch to help counter deficiencies with your TV. It's not cheap and it's complex, but damn it works great!

Here's a few pics setup to tow my 32' Outback weighing in just under 8k lbs.


----------

